# "Tricanox" - for Canker



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 



I have ordered a container of 'Tricanox' from "Jedds''.


Having spoken with 'Gary' previously, ( who is suposed to be some 30 year plus Pigeon expert at "Jedds" ) a week and a half ago or so, I was unable to learn anything from him about the product, other than that he did not know anything about it, did not know they carried it, insisted, once I was able to direct his attention to how they DO carry it, ) that it was "made of Ronidazole" anyway, and to indicate to me in how he spoke, that he generally he had nothing but contempt for it anyway.



Okay, so I let it rest a little...


Now, today, I spoke with a nice fellow at "Jedds", who was not 'Gary', and I orderd a container of it, and he was kind enough to read to me from the literature they had on hand about it.


There was nothing whatever in the information he had, about treating Canker at all...there was only some directions for useing 'Tricaonox' as a 'preventitive'...


there is nothing whatever on the "Gem" Web Site which indicates that 'Tricanox' has any efficay whatever for treating Canker, but, according to them who make the product, it can be used as a 'preventative'...

So, okay...


Has anyone here used 'Tricanox' to actually treat Canker?


And if so, what was your regimin, and some details please on the age and condition of the Birds you treated..?


I have searched the web for informaiton about 'Tricaonox' and found nothing much to guide me in having any idea about how it would be used to treat Canker.


If "Triocanox" is said by some to be THE successor to "Berimax" ( which DID treat Canker ver very well, and with no double talk or hedging conditionsl schpeils about tentative 'prevention' being the intended use, it "CURED" and the makers of it were fine to say so, unlike 'Tricanox' where nothing is able to be claimed for the product at all, other than "may be used as a preventative"...) so...then how does one go about determining how to use it?

And on what basis might anyone suppose it has any merit for treating Canker at all????

Can anyone point me to any articles or information or published studys or anything on this product?


"Gem" is in England, and I will call them once it is business hours there.


But aside from that...


Let me know?


Thank you...


Best wishes,


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Phil,

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=215968&postcount=14

Gem do not sell the product as a Canker treatment - only, as they state, as a preventative, a product with natural ingredients to boost the bird's natural defenses.

If you decide to 'phone them: 

- The owner is Brian Wall, and you take pot luck as to whether he's there or not (he's a fancier. too), but he's the guy to speak to

- They close at 4 PM UK time, so you'd need to catch 'em somewhat before that

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi John, all...



I called and spoke with Brian, who was a real pleasure conversing with, and he was gracious and patient with my questions. A nice experience.

Sadly, as with so many it seems, he had never heard of "Berimax".


The understanding given me in the course of our conversation, is that 'Tricanox' can not be used or regarded as a curative, and, is instead, a very nice 'preventative'.


Thus, I believe I was told in error, or possibly I misunderstood, that it would or could be regarded as a pracitcal successor to "Berimax", which was a curative, and not ( merely ) a 'preventative', even tough it could be used 'as' a 'preventative' also.

Clearly, however excellent 'Tricanox' may be, as what it is, it does not answer the need for a Botanically derived curative, ti which erstwhile 'resistive' or other strains of Canker would readily succomb to, which "Berimax" was.


Dealing as I do with feral and Wild Birds, the use of a 'preventative' in my case, or in theirs rather, is limited at best to those Birds already, transiently "here", or the several permenent residents who are non-releasables...and, will accomplish nothing for those who come here, who are brought here, or whom I might find and bring here, who need a curative since they already HAVE the illness to some extent or other in actual clinical severity.



Also, I have not been able to find any informaiton in any way to guide a prospective use of any of the various "Grapefruit Seed" and kindred extracts or derivitives, no matter whom they are sold by or ostensibly for what, which are sold under various guises, none of which have any practical hints as to how much or in what concentrations these might used to address actual Canker.

If you or anyone else here has or knows of information which would edify in this regard, please let me know?


Thanks...!


Best wishes..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I believe the crossover ingredient between Trikanox and Berimax to be Berberine.
Don't believe Berimax was exclusively Berberine either, seemed as though there
was a citrus possibly grapefruit component in the ingredients.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

.5ml per 1000ml to ensure that water is free of bacteria, and 2ml per 1000
as a fungicide or treatment for Trichomonas.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> I believe the crossover ingredient between Trikanox and Berimax to be Berberine.
> Don't believe Berimax was exclusively Berberine either, seemed as though there
> was a citrus possibly grapefruit component in the ingredients.
> 
> fp



Hi fp,


Thanks for reminding me about 'Berbine'...


I did some fast if tedious research in various 'googles' and Berbine is very interesting.

More later...


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> .5ml per 1000ml to ensure that water is free of bacteria, and 2ml per 1000
> as a fungicide or treatment for Trichomonas.
> 
> fp




Hi fp,


Since there is no means in this forum to determine what post a reply is in reference to...do I take it you are refering to the use of "Tricanox"?


Thanks!


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Anyway, got some powdered "Berberry" earlier today ( though no way to know which Berberry it is, as there are many...)


And, already had on hand some powdered Echinechea and Goldenseal...


Made a Quart of STRONG Tea out of about two tablespoons of each...also adding some other mix which has powdered Licorice in it, and some plain powdered Ginger...


Came out way yummy! This is one delicious Tea in fact, JUST as it is...so I drank a glass myself.


More Licorice would be good, but I need to get some just as that rather than in a blend, so I can make it a little sweeter.


Anyway, I filled a couple one Gallon Waterers about 1/3rd full with the STRONG Tea, and also a one Quart Waterer about 1/3 full...added some Drops of the Grapefruit Seed Extract to each...filled them up the rest of the way with plain Water.

Set out the Quart one, and a few Pigeons came over to try it out...they liked it, sipping and sort of savoring the experience, lingering right up to it, more came over, soon the little Quart one was crowded with douple deep Pigeons waiting to drink...


They emptied it in ten minutes...


I set out one of the Gallon ones, and similarly, various Pigeons were mildly interested, then definitely liking it, everyone seemed to like it, and they drank about half of it in no time.


It was not as IF they had been without Water or anyhting, so...

So,I whopped up a hting of the same thing and filled all new Water Bowls for the various Cage ones...they knew instantly that "something" was different...they'd sip, think about it, sip some more, stand there...and, far as I could tell, they liked it too.


I mixed the several youngsters formula using it, they ate enthusiastically as ever.


So far, so good...


Phil
l v


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> ..................
> 
> *I have not been able to find any informaiton in any way to guide a prospective use of any of the various "Grapefruit Seed" and kindred extracts or derivitives, no matter whom they are sold by or ostensibly for what, which are sold under various guises, none of which have any practical hints as to how much or in what concentrations these might used to address actual Canker.
> 
> ...


C'mon Phil! Also, Berberine, not Berbine is the active ingredient in Trikanox
and is found in Gold Seal.

fp


----------

